# marcgravia humidity



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi!

So I trying for the first time this nice plant, but I am not sure if I choosed the right place of the viv to place it..here are some pics:



















Like other delicate plants I tried before I specially tried to place it with humid soil, but trying to avoid the direct water of the automatic mysting system..that means that the plant has enough humidity on her roots but the cork where the leaves are going up it's quite dry..the plant lost a few leaves from the youngest ones, looking a bit dry, and even if now after a week looks a bit more stable, I am not sure if I could do something better with it.
There is no frogs still so I am on time to change her placement. Where you can see the panama ficus it would get a bit of mysting, would be nice to exchange their places?

greetings!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Great place for it. It's not really a delicate plant. The leaves create humidity under them, allowin the roots to establish. Also, don't futz with it. It can take a few days for it to adjust to its new home.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Still in either in a high humidity spot or over some spag. Just dont let the leaves stay wet or it will rot.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks guys I think I understood what you mean! Tomorrow I will try to place a peace of peat between the cork and the stems, because actually they are not even in contact with the backround, and this way they will have some humidity under them.
Just one question..can somebody identify the two small plants on the floor? they look to me like a kind of peperomia but I couldn't find any match! I just saw them in a garden center and they look happy in there, I tried just to avoid any water on their leaves like I would do for example with a p.caperata

greetings!


----------

